# Rear Hanger Extension



## Specialized user (2 mo ago)

I have a slx rd-m662 what size of an hanger extenion will I need to put a 46t cassette on my bike.


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

If it's a long cage (SGS) you should be ok.


----------

